

AppHarbor adds node.js support - runesoerensen
http://blog.appharbor.com/2012/01/19/announcing-node-js-support

======
thelastnode
How does this compare to Heroku?

Neither seem to support WebSockets (though the Heroku article I found was a
bit dated[1]) for the time being.

From the article, it seems like AppHarbor doesn't automagically pull in the
dependencies from the package.json, which Heroku does.

Add-ons wise, there is a lot of overlap, but Heroku definitely has more at the
moment.

Heroku lets you run one-off processes, which is nice for debugging. I couldn't
find this functionality on AppHarbor.

[1]:
[http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/6/22/the_new_heroku_2_n...](http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/6/22/the_new_heroku_2_node_js_new_http_routing_capabilities/)

~~~
runesoerensen
AppHarbor uses nginx as a load balancer and it currently doesn't support
HTTP/1.1 proxying with upstream servers, which is required for Websockets
support. It was recently introduced in the development branch (v. 1.1.4
<http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES>) and should make it's way into the stable branch
soon.

We (AppHarbor) are adding support for node.js on a beta-basis primarily to
collect initial feedback from our users. Improved support for debugging node
apps is certainly something we'll look into.

~~~
piotrSikora
HTTP/1.1 doesn't mean WebSocket support (which nginx doesn't do right now).

~~~
runesoerensen
Sorry about the confusion - didn't mean nginx would have WebSocket support
when HTTP/1.1 proxying is supported. It seems like it's a necessary feature
before it can happen though.

------
friism
Here's the node.js chat application running on AppHarbor:
<http://nodejschat.apphb.com/>

------
skilesare
This makes my day.

